# [Hardware]Hilfe zu Centrino und make.conf CPU Einstellungen?

## Amarok

zuerst mal ein hallo

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen meine Kenntnisse in BEreich Linux zu erweitern oder besser noch mal so rchtig anzueignen. Bisher hatte ich nur mit Suse (-8.2) zu tun und da liefen zumeist Anwendungen wie VDR - MPLAYER - uns schnell mal apache oder ftp.

Nun hat suse auf 9.0 umgestellt und es hat sich auch dabei einiges geändert.Also wieso wieder herumdoctoren und nicht gleich vernünftig damit beginnen?

suse redhat debian gentoo - alles nun schnell mal angesehen und infos gesichtet.

ich denke gentoo ist das was für mich am besten geeignet ist.

Was möchte ich nun damit.

1. lernen (über das OS) 2. arbeiten

Und ich schreibe hier nicht weil ich zu faul bin um zu lesen oder zu suchen sondern weil ich 1. meinen mageren Englischkenntnissen nicht bei fehler die schuld zuordnen möchte und 2. weil ich leider nur fallweise mein Notebook 20 Stunden entbeeren kann und dabei gleichzeitig am netz hängen kann.

zu dem problem.

ich habe hier ein acer lci 661 notebook mit einen pentium-M CPU (1400) CENTRINO

Die ersten beiden installationen klappten recht gut und x und kde liefen auch schon

doch nun würde ich doch gerne ein basic system haben von dem ich ein backup machen kann und dann immer wieder davon ausgehen kann.

leider ist mir immer noch unklar was nun vernünftige einstellungen sind in der 

MAKE.CONF

ich habe nun hinweise gefunden das der cpu als pentium3 angegeben werden sollte. gleich darauf fand ich wiederrum info das er als pentum 4 angegeben werden sollte und auch als i686

(und da bin ich nun vorsichtig mit meinen Englisch und frag lieber euch)

wäre nun sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand schreiben könnte welche nun wirklich EINE vernünftige Einstellung wäre. mit allen optionen die dazugehören sollten.

Ich würde gerne auf ein stabiles System aufbauen aber auch nicht unnötig Leistung der CPU herschenken.

Hab noch einige Fragen doch die Antworten finde ich sicher im BOard. Jedoch eine noch

Wenn ich einen Kernen dann neu erstelle was gib ich dort dann wieder für den cpu an ?

686 oder pentium3(4) ?

BIn dankbar für Eure hilfe und freu mich schon auf die "richtige" Arbeit mit Linux

Amarok

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

beforegod

----------

## tobimat80

Hi!

Willkommen im Forum!

Benutze selbst einen Laptop mit Pentium-M 1500. Schau mal hier rein, beschreibt eine komplette Installation auf einem Acer Laptop. 

Mein Laptop läuft mit den obigen Einstellungen stabil - hatte noch keine Probleme! Was jetzt genau von den Optimierungen von _kev_ wichtig ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich zur Zeit nicht viel Zeit zum Testen habe. Habe aber noch keine Probleme bekommen.

Ansonsten kannst du dich auf der GCC-Seite (Kapitel 2.8 ) mal schlau machen. 

 :Wink: 

Gruß, Tobi

----------

## hulk2nd

soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es die optimale lösung noch nicht. der pentium-m ist wohl von der architektur her näher am p3 als am p4, unterstützt aber dafür befehle, die der p3 noch nicht konnte, der p4 aber schon kann. ich hab vor kurzem paar benchmarks gesehen; vergleich von p3 und p4 optimierung eines pentium-m's. mit der einen optimierung ist er da schneller, mit der anderen da. insgesamt kommen aber beide so ziemlich auf das gleiche ergebnis raus, rechnet man die durchschnittliche verarbeitungszeit verschiedener befehlssätze aus. also scheint es wohl egal zu sein. ich hab p4 genommen.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Amarok

Ich danke euch für die antworten.

habe auch schon die anleitungen von _kev_ gesehen.

SInd wirklich recht ausführlich.

Was michnur dabei störte das er schrieb  "pentium3" "i686"  und im posting darunter war etwas zu lesen wie "pentium3" "pentium4"

und da entstand nun die unsicherheit.

Sollte hier nicht noch besseres vermeldet werden habe ich aber vor heute die Einstellungen von Ihm zu übernehmen und mal von stage1 bis stage3 durchlaufenzulassen und dann das erste backup ziehen.

Grüsse euch

Amarok

----------

## seth77

Hi

wieso willst du eigentlich ein backup vom base-system ziehen? Das ist nächste Woche ja im Prinzip schon veraltet?

Gruß alex

----------

## Amarok

Ist natürlich vollkommen recht das das BAckup dann veraltet ist aber ich denke als ausgangspunkt ist es so dann einfacher den vermutlicher wird es dann einfacher sein mit emerge sync bzw hab ich auch etwas von emerge -uU gesehen das system (basis) auf den aktuellen stand zu bringen als jedesmal bei stage1 zu beginnen.

das die oben erwähnten befehle vielleicht nicht die richtigen sind liegt daran das ich zwar anleitung nun schon einmal gelesen hatte aber noch mit vielen dingen noch nicht richtig gearbeitet habe. 

möchte zuerst ein system stehen haben und einen ausgangspunkt haben bevor ich beginne durch fehler zu lernen.

das basic backup soll auch nur dazu verwendet werden um wenn man wirklich von tief unten neu geginnen will das es rasch möglich wird.

für gewöhnlich folgen dann 2 weitere backups  - 1x mit X und dann 1x mit KDE

und ab da kommen dann die arbeitsbackups die dann immer aktuel gehalten werden.

vielleicht das falsche system aber ich binx von Windows gewohnt Backups zu ziehen bevor ich neues versuche teste mache. ( mit ghost )

So habe ich immer wieder ein reines System (soweit das geht)

ach ja bei backups meine ich nun kein datenbackup sondern ein systembackup um schnell wieder alles am laufen zu haben.

daten werden natürlich extra gesichert.

gruss amarok

----------

## thundersteele

Ich hab -march=pentium4 genommen, keine Probleme bisher, und sehr schnell (rein gefühlsmäßig, aber auch im Vergleich zu meinem Desktop 1.7 GHz P4)

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"
```

Nur eine Bemerkung dazu:

-march=pentium3 impliziert -mcpu=pentium3. -mcpu=i686 baut ja prinzipiell etwas das auch auf höheren Maschinen läuft. Es wird also nichts einstellen das -mcpu=pentium3 wieder abstellen würde. Andererseits bin ich der Meinung das -march=pentium3 mindestens die Optimierungen einstellt die -mcpu=i686 auch macht. Irgendwie macht das so keinen Sinn. Wenn ich einen Denkfehler habe dann klärt mich bitte auf, wo jetzt der Unterschied zwischen

```
-march=pentium3
```

und

```
-mcpu=i686 -march=pentium3
```

liegt

Sinn machen würde vielleicht ein solche Einstellung:

```
-march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4
```

Optimiert auf P3, stellt zusätzlich noch die Optimierungen für P4 ein ohne aber die Abwärtskompaktibilität zum P3 zu brechen.

----------

## Inte

 *thundersteele wrote:*   

> Wenn ich einen Denkfehler habe dann klärt mich bitte auf, wo jetzt der Unterschied zwischen
> 
> ```
> -march=pentium3
> ```
> ...

 

So weit ich aus den unzähligen und mehr oder weniger aus Halbwahrheiten bestehenden Beiträgen verstanden habe, überschreibt -march die Option -mcpu.

EDIT: Hab's gefunden -> Using the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC) - Intel 386 and AMD x86-64 Options

-march=cpu-type ->Generate instructions for the machine type cpu-type. The choices for cpu-type are the same as for -mcpu. Moreover, specifying -march=cpu-type implies -mcpu=cpu-type.

Na ja, wie auch immer. Gerade kompiliere ich mein System (Pentium M - cpu family: 6 - model: 9) mit:

```
-march=pentium3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -prefetch-loop-arrays -msse2 -mfpmath=sse
```

Verbesserungen und Anregungen sind natürlich willkommen.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

